# Sanitation Saftey Trivia



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

As you all know there are learning experiences every day in the kitchen. There are sometimes difficult questions we can't, or not able to answer.
And so I open this post for those of who would like to challange yourself in the most important sector in foodservice. 

For the first question: What is the acceptable criterion for receiving eggs?
A.Whites that don't cling to the yolk
B.Eggs that are delivered at 70 degrees F.
C.Air temperature of the delivery truck is 45 degrees F. or lower and the shells are dry, clean, and unbroken
D.Yolks that break easily

Explain your answer.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I believe the answer would be 'C'. The eggs should be held below 40* to inhibit the growth of bacteria. The integrity of the shell insures that no foreign contaminents make their way into the edible portion of the egg. 
May I ask the next question?

What is the most common cause of food-borne illness?
A. Virus
B. Bacteria
C. Mold/spores
D. Parasite
E. Watching Emeril fondling garlic









Good luck...


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

The answer to the question is B. Bacteria is the greatest concern because some bacteria are infectous disease-causing called pathogens,which feed on nutrients in potentially hazardous foods and multiply very rapidly at 40* to 140*F. These micro-organisms are using the food as a medium for growth and also as transportion to the human body. 


Next question: What is the difference between clean and sanitatized?


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Good! Now, what is backflow and how can it be prevented?


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Here you have to have a good six inches between water level and faucet opening. All outside faucets must have backflow preventers to ensure that if an outside faucet is on and a fire hydrant is turned on, there will be no backflow of unsanitary or unpotable water into the house.


Bexause so many people seem to be unfamiliar with the reason for a 3 compartment sink; what solutions should each bin have and what are their purposes?


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

First compartment use a detergent solution and water must be 120 degrees or more. second compartment for rinse and third is for sanitizing solution, water temperature must be between 70 to 120 degrees or hot water methed, water must be at 171 degrees or more. 

Next question; What is shigella spp?


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

Arrgh! I caught shigella in Venezuela! I went to the emergency ward, and was out of work for a week, even with the antibiotics.


----------

